# tips wanted



## cruzn57 (May 13, 2016)

going to enclose  patio, two sides  are part of the house, (stucco)
so want windows on one side 36x84 window (s) , and door and  window  on other side,  10ft opening. 

plan on  french  door, (no slider) and window, faces north, so no direct sunlight,

security , weather tight  are concerns,

looking for suggestion on flashing,  sealing,  and outside siding,
probably  T111, or handi board. or?

thanks


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 13, 2016)

Hardi board. Be sure to put on a vapor barrier and tape the frames. Caulk all seams to stop air intrusion.


----------



## cruzn57 (May 13, 2016)

tape the frames??


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 13, 2016)

[ame]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=dC3_0srY0Rs[/ame]


----------



## Chris (May 13, 2016)

Why not stucco? Probably won't cost any more than the others and you can watch them work.


----------



## cruzn57 (May 13, 2016)

hate the "added on  look"
when stucco doesn't match,  

past house  has to re texture as it was obviously added on,

yes, he said  he was skilled,  but never said skilled at what.


----------



## cruzn57 (May 14, 2016)

that guy is very thorough.
but, its done right


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 14, 2016)

There are no short cuts when it comes to preventing moisture intrusion. I see so may problems by hacks who have no idea the damage even small water leaks will cause. Weatherization from water and wind will never be easier than when you are in the construction faze of a project. Having to go back and demo, replace rotten wood and repairing is a lot more intensive than proper procedures in the beginning. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## cruzn57 (May 17, 2016)

I mean't   "T"




not p


----------



## doorsdoneright (May 25, 2016)

If not Hardie Board, which is great stuff, there is stuff called Celect (Bing it) for siding that's really nice. It's not cheap, but it's incredible quality, IMHO. 















It looks much better in person, if you're able to get to a real-deal building supply place and not a big-botch store.


----------



## doorsdoneright (May 25, 2016)

Also, I can advise you if you are interested in doing something fancy like an overhead door instead of windows/French door











It brings the outdoors in a bit. Creepy kid in the corner not included.


----------

